# Charities for youth?



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Do we have any nonprofit local organizations that are similar to “hunt of a lifetime “ or “cast” for kids?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Elkaholic2 said:


> Do we have any nonprofit local organizations that are similar to "hunt of a lifetime " or "cast" for kids?


Sorry, nothing jumps out at me at the moment for 'local' charities as you are describing, but I think there are a few other possibilities, depending.

What is your reason for asking, if I may inquire?


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

My friends business is doing very well. He was asking me if I knew of something to help local kids or even vets that can’t hunt or fish or even camp on their own. Or wouldn’t have the opportunity otherwise. He’s a big believer in keeping things as local as possible. So I’m helping him find something that would work.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent Elkaholic2, good on both of you. I'll see what I can come up with...


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks stillhunterman!! Any info would help and be much appreciated.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a thought I believe the BigFishTackle guys do a disabled veterans fishing event at strawberry every year. Might be something to look into


----------

